# Wet Century



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

I registered for a bike ride a few months back and have already paid in full for it. Well, it turns out that its going to be 60-80% rain on both days with at total ride distance of 180 miles. Any suggestions for rain gear for that long of exposure?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Velotoze for the shoes. Keeping the feet dry is mandatory for me.

Unfortunately all of the new great rain gear is stupid expensive. Maybe a Castelli Perfetto (the previous generation Gabba) would be your best bet for value and usage. I would personally run a cap, everyone has their thing when it comes to the rain really.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Positive mental attitude.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, fenders!

Crud Roadrace can go on fairly easily and I think they work well. I don't use the rim cleaner pads they come with, but they might be good for the rain.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Showers Pass and Endura both make full lines of good quality clothing that won't totally break the bank. Their "2.5" layers stuff is solid, but hot above about 50-55 defrees F. They make nice lighter weight stuff, but it starts to get spendy. Gore jackets are highly recommended, but start at $300.

+1 on keeping your feet dry, even to the extent of using baggies over your socks if that's all you have. I just gave my neoprene booties a shot of water repellant so I'm hopeful they will no longer be sponges. I have Garneau winter boots that are waterproof. SealSkinz waterproof socks were recommended to me tonight, but I don't have any personal experience with them.

I have a new PI cap that's water "repellant". It's been good so far, but I haven't used it in a hard rain yet so I still carry waterproof helmet cover, which can get hot.

Carry a baggie big enough to cover your saddle and use it at rest stops. Climbing onto a soaked saddle is a miserable experience.

And load up on velodog's PMA. You'll need as much as you can muster,


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> Oh, fenders!


+1! Fenders are very helpful in helping keep your feet dry. Plus your fellow riders will thank you.

Portland Design Works make sweet aluminum ones suitable for 23mm tires. I have them on a bike with 25mm tires, and it works nicely, but it's a tight squeeze.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

As others have mentioned, fenders. 

Your profile says that you're a commuter who rides a Cross Check, so why not just mount a permanent set of fenders on that bike? The frame has room for fenders, and although it doesn't look like it is optimized for their use, you should be able to mount a set of fenders with good clearances and rattle free with a little bit of thought. 

Velo Orange has aluminum fenders that look to be nice at an affordable price, that come in different widths to suit your needs. Also, in their fender accessories, they have a little gizzie that would allow a good fender line while easing rear wheel removal.

https://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/accessories/fenders/700c.html

My main bike, which was designed for permanent fender mounting, has Honjo aluminum fenders that I mounted when I built the bike and has over 12,000 quiet rattle free miles on it. Mounted right you wouldn't know that there are fenders on a bike while riding unless it's raining. Or you're looking at them. My bike is as quiet as any well maintained fenderless bike on the road.

I would also recommend a good set of lights, as there are concerns of visibility while riding in the rain.

And as a commuter you wouldn't need be concerned about getting caught out in the rain during your commute.


If you mount fenders, clearance is your friend. I have about two centimeters of room between my fenders and tire, and really wouldn't want any less. I have had debris rattle through that space that would have jammed up with lesser clearances.


----------



## HFroller (Aug 10, 2014)

jason124 said:


> I registered for a bike ride a few months back and have already paid in full for it. Well, it turns out that its going to be 60-80% rain on both days with at total ride distance of 180 miles. Any suggestions for rain gear for that long of exposure?


Keep you feet & hands dry. For the rest ... accept that you'll be wet whatever you try. Focus on staying comfortable-when-wet (protection against wind chill etc.).

I sometimes wear disposable vinyl gloves, the types nurses use, under my normal gloves. So-called waterproof gloves aren't really waterproof for a long time or too hot, in my experience. Disposable gloves can be worn under fingerless bike gloves, too. Take an extra pair with you. 

I also pull thin plastic bags over my bare feet and then over my socks. The problem is that water sometimes seeps in, but that can be solved with athletic tape.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

You didn't say what the anticipated temperature would be so hard to tell you what to wear. Rain gear is counter-productive by the low-60s, IMHO, as you'll sweat like crazy inside it.

Agree with the repeated advice to keep your hands and feet dry. The disposable gloves and plastic bags mentioned work well.

If you can't install fenders then at least get a temporary one for the rear. Front fenders only work up to a point. If you hit a puddle at speed then your feet are getting soaked.

Suggest you get something to protect your phone and any paper handouts.


----------



## HFroller (Aug 10, 2014)

mtrac said:


> You didn't say what the anticipated temperature would be


Indeed. It's possible to stay (relatively) comfortable-when-wet, but not all combos work in all temperatures. 

I have a jacket made by Buffalo (UK). It's a thin fleece covered with Pertex. It's superb rain gear. Not waterproof, but even when it's wet it stays (relatively) comfortable and his has plenty ventilation options. But it's too hot in temperatures over, say, 12 °C. 

In warmer temperatures I sometimes wear a fishnet shirt (long sleeves) under an old Cannondale jacket made form Versatech (?). It's like a thick Pertex. Again, it's not waterproof and you will get wet, but the fishnet keeps the wet fabric of the jacket from touching you skin and the Versatech blocks the wind, so you'll stay (relatively) comfortabel. 
But it only works in a fairly narrow temperature band, and only as long as you move. As soon as you stop moving, you'll be cold. 

All the waterproof/breathable jackets I ever had, were useless when I was pushing it. But if you take it a bit easier, the best ones are quite good. I did a (metric) century over hilly terrain this summer in a WPB and I stayed dry and comfortable. But my average was below 25 kph (15-16 mph).


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

velodog said:


> As others have mentioned, fenders.
> 
> Your profile says that you're a commuter who rides a Cross Check, so why not just mount a permanent set of fenders on that bike? The frame has room for fenders, and although it doesn't look like it is optimized for their use, you should be able to mount a set of fenders with good clearances and rattle free with a little bit of thought.
> 
> ...


I am taking my Ritchey Breakaway as I had just recently sold my CrossCheck, only fender I have for it is a ass saver saddle insert type. 



mtrac said:


> You didn't say what the anticipated temperature would be so hard to tell you what to wear. Rain gear is counter-productive by the low-60s, IMHO, as you'll sweat like crazy inside it.
> 
> Agree with the repeated advice to keep your hands and feet dry. The disposable gloves and plastic bags mentioned work well.
> 
> ...


Temperature will be in the 80-85 range. Phone is rated at IP68, but I will still keep it in a zip loc bag as I normally do with my ID and a credit card/cash. 

I picked up a older Novara rain jacket and pants yesterday off Craigslist, but will add a cap and shoe covers to my list of items to acquire. 

PMA is a must seeing as its rain with 12-15 mph winds from the south.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

jason124 said:


> I am taking my Ritchey Breakaway as I had just recently sold my CrossCheck, only fender I have for it is a ass saver saddle insert type.
> 
> Temperature will be in the 80-85 range. Phone is rated at IP68, but I will still keep it in a zip loc bag as I normally do with my ID and a credit card/cash.


I can again recommend the crud roadracer fenders. They're meant for racing bikes without mounts. They're plastic and can be cut to fit about anything.

For the phone, aLOKSAK makes the bestest ziploc bags for this, highly recommended if you have some time to get one.

I've found normal rain type shoe covers to not work so well in the rain. That's why I suggested Velotoze, those will for sure work, they're like silicone condoms. The rest are just sort of velcroed and zipped on.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

jason124 said:


> I am taking my Ritchey Breakaway as I had just recently sold my CrossCheck, only fender I have for it is a ass saver saddle insert type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 80* rain I recommend a wool jersey. It won't keep you dry but it works when wet.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Any rain gear you wear when its 80-85 degrees is going to end up on the side of the road. I've ridden 100 mile rides in the rain. It's not that bad if you're not cold. 60-80% doesn't mean a certainty, or even a constant all day rain. I'd maybe do fenders and be hopeful the weather man is wrong.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are doing BAB, you won't need any wet weather gear. It will be warm tropical rains of the Gulf and the rain temp won't be much different from the air temp. A summer baselayer will be all you need. This will keep you from getting too cool when wet or too warm when drying off. It will almost act like a wetsuit in the high humidity you will be facing. Also wear either thin wool socks or a synthetic that doesn't hold water and make sure you have a vent hole in the bottom of your shoe to drain water. The latest forecast shows only Sunday AM thunderstorms. In that case, take shelter because you could be the highest point on the flat coastal plains.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

80-85? No rain gear. Just a shirt that doesn't get heavy when wet. I like Under Armor Heat Gear for that.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I put packing tape over my helmet front vents for wet &/or cold rides. Leave the very back open for ventilation. 
Personally I think helmet covers look especially dorky. 
If you don’t think so just use a shower cap over your helmet.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

steelbikerider said:


> If you are doing BAB, you won't need any wet weather gear. It will be warm tropical rains of the Gulf and the rain temp won't be much different from the air temp. A summer baselayer will be all you need. This will keep you from getting too cool when wet or too warm when drying off. It will almost act like a wetsuit in the high humidity you will be facing. Also wear either thin wool socks or a synthetic that doesn't hold water and make sure you have a vent hole in the bottom of your shoe to drain water. The latest forecast shows only Sunday AM thunderstorms. In that case, take shelter because you could be the highest point on the flat coastal plains.


Yep, it's BAB. Been keeping an eye out on the weather as well and seeing it gradually clear up. Hopefully Sunday morning will be delayed start.



SPlKE said:


> 80-85? No rain gear. Just a shirt that doesn't get heavy when wet. I like Under Armor Heat Gear for that.


Will a conventional bike jersey do? Bringing a couple of those.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

26 C or higher?

For me: 
No rain gear. Standard summer cycling clothes, with a sleeveless syntetic or thin wool base layer. Maybe bring a snug fitting wind vest in my back pocket. 
Black socks, cause white ones will be ruined, maybe of thin wool instead of the usual synthetic. No shoe covers in that temperature, or maybe some thin lycra ones. If it's raining my feet will always get wet eventually. Better to keep them a bit on the warm side.
Cycling cap under the helmet, visor down to keep the rain on the outside of the glasses, which will be yellow. 
Wet ride embrocation on my shaved legs, mostly to make cleaning up afterwards easier. 
An Ass Savers and a tail light.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would be thinking about your contact points mostly, like other's said at that temperature light gear and fenders will be the big thing. I do have some Tiburu Assos Bibs which are pretty water resistant and breath well that I would use to keep my Saddle contact area in good shape / drier. 

The Perfecto jersey that MMSRepBike mentioned is very nice too but while it breaths well, it is a windblocker like front which at that temperature would be too warm for me. If you get one of those, definitely go up one size. I normally wear Large in Castelli, PI, Assos, Gore for a race fit, and the XL in the Perfecto is a perfect race fit for me.

I don't have any suggestions on gloves, but that's the other area I would be looking at on top of shoes like others said. Also, put some paper towels in a ziplog bag in your jersey to clean your eyegear.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

jason124 said:


> Yep, it's BAB. Been keeping an eye out on the weather as well and seeing it gradually clear up. Hopefully Sunday morning will be delayed start.
> 
> 
> 
> Will a conventional bike jersey do? Bringing a couple of those.


I don't know about a regular bike jersey. I started wearing UA Heat Gear tee shirts after I "outgrew"  my last bike jersey. 

That said, I love UA Heat Gear tee shirts in hot and hot + wet conditions. I call anything over 75* F hot.

They wick sweat and water away fast enough to never feel wet to me. I sweat a LOT. I've ridden in all-day light warm rain with these shirts. But not in a steady heavy rain.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

SPlKE said:


> I don't know about a regular bike jersey. I started wearing UA Heat Gear tee shirts after I "outgrew"  my last bike jersey.
> 
> That said, I love UA Heat Gear tee shirts in hot and hot + wet conditions. I call anything over 75* F hot.
> 
> They wick sweat and water away fast enough to never feel wet to me. I sweat a LOT. I've ridden in all-day light warm rain with these shirts. But not in a steady heavy rain.


I've never worn a shirt like that on the bike, but I've certainly worn those shirts on many many extremely hot days in the sun, usually under long sleeved tops too. The tight fitting stuff really makes a difference in how you feel, and it can go a long way to cooling you off in some miserable heat.


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, the ride came and went. The century day ended up being in humid and high 70's with a 5-7 mph headwind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1242920090


Day 2 was a different story. Originally it had a 20% chance of rain and that went as high as 60%. About 19 miles in, it was pretty apparent we were going to get hit head on by the front. Wind gusts were up to 30 mph and the temperature dropped 10-15 degrees. I made it to break point 2 where 20 people huddled around a pergola as the winds kept picking up and the rain eventually hit. When the rain died down a bit, one of the ride coordinators showed up and announced the ride was still on since the storm was passing, the food stop (break point 4) will be operational, but all other break points currently are unattended. 

I got back on the road, got one mile down the road and as I reached the turn to get onto the highway, a squad car directed me and the 2 other riders into a gas station. Waited another 15-20 minutes when a sheriff shows up and tells us the ride has been canceled as it was deemed too dangerous. About an hour and a half later, it was a beautiful and cool day and would have been perfect for the rest of the ride. Alas, it wasn't meant to be. Maybe next year.


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

My take: I rode a two day event in 2014 (the PMC) and day one was the coldest and wettest in the event's history. It was torture. The rain started right at take off, kept steady for the first 70 miles, and then really picked up. And the east wind sent about 90 riders for treatment of hypothermia, nine to the hospital. In August. My recommendation: keep your core warm! I used a simple rain jacket made by Showers Pass, and a helmet liner (on the outside) to keep my head dry. But, if I knew it was going to be that bad I would have added rain pants and booties. Soaked feet are bad enough, but riding the last 50 miles on a "wet diaper" was just brutal. 

But for light rain and not so cold temps I think a Gore long sleeve base layer to keep the core warm might be enough. Honestly, that day was the worst day I've ever spent on a bike, and it's an anomaly, not the usual.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

did the whistler fondo this year. was 30C and sunny for weeks before, even the day before. Then it was about 13C and rain in the actual event, the whole way - well it got cooler as we gained elevation towards whistler. Few wore rain gear. I just wore a reg jersey and shorts, and arm warmers. Because of all the climbing, I was kept warm enough. The ride would have been much much worse for me if it has been 30C and sunny.

I like the idea of wearing something that wold not get heavy when wet though. my kit went from a quarter kilo to 4 kilos, i am guessing. (then when I arrived the organizers had somehow soaked my bag in their transfer shuttle, leaving me with completely soaked 'dry' clothes at the end).


----------



## dmanthree (Aug 22, 2014)

BCSaltchucker said:


> did the whistler fondo this year. was 30C and sunny for weeks before, even the day before. Then it was about 13C and rain in the actual event, the whole way - well it got cooler as we gained elevation towards whistler. Few wore rain gear. I just wore a reg jersey and shorts, and arm warmers. Because of all the climbing, I was kept warm enough. The ride would have been much much worse for me if it has been 30C and sunny.
> 
> I like the idea of wearing something that wold not get heavy when wet though. my kit went from a quarter kilo to 4 kilos, i am guessing. (then when I arrived the organizers had somehow soaked my bag in their transfer shuttle, leaving me with completely soaked 'dry' clothes at the end).


Damn, that would truly suck. At the end of my wet 111 I had dry clothes and a hot shower. Normally at the end of day one you park the bike and head to the Harpoon (beer) tent. Not that day. I was cold and wet and immediately went for hot shower and dry clothes. And then it stopped raining. Of course. Luckily it cleared a bit on day two.


----------



## JaxonHill52 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fender will help a lot. Hit the problem at it's source.


----------

